# Bizet's Symphony in C



## DrMuller (May 26, 2014)

I just discovered Bizet's Symphony. I haven't heard much about it but I was surprised how much I liked it. It's pretty accessible and easy on the ears, so to speak, but it's still very good in my opinion. It reminds me a bit of Mendelssohn actually, it has that early Romantic feel to it. Is anyone here that also loved this symphony? Is it not considered that special?, I have not seen it on any "top-symphonies" list, not even top 50 list.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I seldom listen to it, enjoy it when I do. For me, the 'feel' is more early Classical than early Romantic, and I vaguely recall that 'oldfashioned' was the knock against it when it was new. What the deal is now, I dunno.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Ukko said:


> I seldom listen to it, enjoy it when I do. For me, the 'feel' is more early Classical than early Romantic, and I vaguely recall that 'oldfashioned' was the knock against it when it was new. What the deal is now, I dunno.


It was Bizet himself who put the symphony away and forgot it; it wasn't performed in his lifetime, so there were no criticisms. He seems to have thought it drew too much on Gounod's Symphony in D.

It was first played 80 years after Bizet wrote it at the age of 17. It is quite popular; it used to be routinely coupled with Prokofiev's Classical Symphony back in the LP days. That would be a short CD now, though.

If you like this, you'll probably like Gounod's symphonies as well.


----------



## Mister Man (Feb 3, 2014)

According to wikipedia, the Symphony in C was a student assignment and he didn't want it preformed or published.

_"Although Bizet's first biographer, Douglas Charles Parker, is widely credited with bringing the symphony to public attention, it was the French musicologist Jean Chantavoine who first revealed the existence of the work, in an article published in the periodical Le Ménestrel in 1933. Parker, alerted to its existence, informed the Austrian conductor Felix Weingartner, who gave the highly successful premiere in Basel in 1935. The work was published the same year by Universal-Edition."_

It's a nice Symphony, but the Symphonic repertoire is quite large. Perhaps the Symphony in C is buried and not on the minds of people who would be inclined to compile such a list.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2014)

I also like Bizet's symphony. Another symphony I put in a similar category is Dukas' Symphony in C. It is also accessible, enjoyable and unjustly unpopular.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Just checking up -- found that Bizet was Gounod's pupil in 1855, when he was 17. Gounod wrote his first symphony, in D major, that year, and Bizet made a four-hand piano arrangement of it. So it's not surprising that there's more than a bit of resemblance in his own symphony.

Among the Bizet, the Dukas, and the three Gounods, you have a very attractive group of lighter symphonies from the irrepressible French.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

KenOC's remarks are spot on. Take a listen to the works he lists.

Then, turn to the symphonies of Camille Saint-Saëns. Everyone knows the splendid "organic" Third (one of my favorite symphonies), but the First is more akin to that of Bizet and you may find it charming.

While you're exploring French symphonies, don't overlook the Symphony in B Flat Op 20 by Ernest Chausson. This is a dastardly beautiful work that lies somewhat between the Bizet on one hand and my next suggestion on the other.

That suggestion is Cesar Franck's monumental Symphony in D minor, an essential work for all who have an interest in the symphony as a form.

Way leads to way and you'll want to hear the symphonies of Vincent D'Indy whose _Jour D Ete a La Montagne _ (Symphony on a French Mountain Air) is a wonderfully buoyant work for piano and orchestra. Too, he has a Symphony in B♭ that is not well known but certainly worth inspection. I've been a fan of that work for years and have rounded up probably every available recording.


----------



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

It's quite popular, and I like it, but I think most people (including me) would say it's a very "light", insubstantial work, lighter than, say, Mendelssohn's symphonies for example. A huge number of great symphonies have been composed, most of them "deeper", so if someone makes a list of the "greatest" or "top" 50 symphonies, there's a good chance that Bizet's won't be on it.



DrMuller said:


> I just discovered Bizet's Symphony. I haven't heard much about it but I was surprised how much I liked it. It's pretty accessible and easy on the ears, so to speak, but it's still very good in my opinion. It reminds me a bit of Mendelssohn actually, it has that early Romantic feel to it. Is anyone here that also loved this symphony? Is it not considered that special?, I have not seen it on any "top-symphonies" list, not even top 50 list.


----------



## DrMuller (May 26, 2014)

KenOC said:


> Just checking up -- found that Bizet was Gounod's pupil in 1855, when he was 17. Gounod wrote his first symphony, in D major, that year, and Bizet made a four-hand piano arrangement of it. So it's not surprising that there's more than a bit of resemblance in his own symphony.
> 
> Among the Bizet, the Dukas, and the three Gounods, you have a very attractive group of lighter symphonies from the irrepressible French.


I will check those out.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

It's one of those lighter minor works that for some reason, characteristically, Beecham seemed to be able to make sound much better than it is.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

I have seen comments that this symphony is a lighter work, inferior, pleasant, faulty, and on and on. I don't know about all of that. I like it. It's one of my favorite symphonies not by Beethoven, Mozart or Haydn. Masterpiece? No, but it's fun to listen to and brief. When done well, it's highly enjoyable. But then again, I like all of the common stuff that doesn't seem to be very popular with people who know about this sort of thing. I found this download and shared it elsewhere. This is a good rendition of Bizet's Symphony and cheap. My personal favorite is still Suitner for this work, but Ansermet and Beecham are also excellent.








https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005362AE0/ref=oh_aui_d_detailpage_o00_?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

[Deleted, sorry!]...................................


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

I really like the Symphony in C, a lovely piece. I also really like Bizet's 2nd "Roma" Symphony although it's nowhere near as well known. I wish he'd written more symphonies in his tragically short lifetime.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Wonderful music and specially this disc:

​
Bernard Haitink leading the Royal Concertgebouw orchestra.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

I love this Symphony - especially Beecham's recording. I have watched the London Philharmonic perform the piece superbly live and I really hold this piece in high regard.

It is an underrated piece, not groundbreaking but how many pieces truly are? It is an extremely enjoyable, rewarding work.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

A very nice work indeed. My favorite performances are Bernstein/New York Philharmonic and Munch/Royal Philharmonic.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I listened to it once and was rather underwhelmed - didn't like it at all, and haven't listened it since. Sorry!

I like French music in general, though.


----------

